# Ein Programm als Dienst über SSH starten?



## lukelukeluke (13. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich habe folgendes Problem: Habe letztens ein kleines JAVA programm geschrieben. Das möchte ich gerne auf einem Server (SUSE 9.1) laufen lassen, zu welchem ich eine SSH Verbindung habe.
Nun ist es kein Problem mit SSH zu verbinden und dieses mit "java Programm" aufzurufen. Das Programm läuft in der Shell.
Wenn ich aber die SSH Verbindung trenne, schalten sich das Programm und die Shell in der es läuft natürlich aus.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit mein Programm so zu starten, dass ich es mit SSH starten und dann die Verbindung trennen kann und es läuft weiter?
Oder muss ich dafür erweiterte Kenntnisse im Programmieren haben um einen Dienst zu schreiben?

Danke für eure Ideen!


----------



## MCIglo (13. Mai 2005)

./dein_Programm &


----------



## RedWing (13. Mai 2005)

MCIglo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ./dein_Programm &


Das Programm im Hintergrund zu starten wird nicht viel bringen.

Besser ist es nohup zu verwenden:


```
NAME
       nohup - run a command immune to hangups, with output to a non-tty

SYNOPSIS
       nohup COMMAND [ARG]...
       nohup OPTION

DESCRIPTION
       Run COMMAND, ignoring hangup signals.

       --help display this help and exit

       --version
              output version information and exit
```

Aufruf:

```
nohup java DeinByteCode
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## lukelukeluke (13. Mai 2005)

Danke euch, mit nohup hats funktioniert!


----------

